# High meat content wet foods



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Im sorry if there has already been probably a million posts about this topic, but im thinking of possibly switching Barneys food to something a bit more.. well, better! He's currently on whiskas simply pouches and has a few purina biscuits every now and then but he still just seems hungry quite alot of the time (i dont know if its just him being a greedy gobbler or he's not getting enough nutrients from his food.)
Ive seen some on a post in the sticky section already but a lot of the good ones mentioned in there have to be bought online and id prefer to beable to nip to a supermarket or pets at home to get it and not rely on a delivery.
The vet i go to recommend hills science plan but its sooo expensive!
I have heard that hilife pouches are good, does anyone's cats eat this?
Again, sorry if this has been discussed before!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm afraid most (or pretty much all!) of the good brands can only be bought online. It's not really such a hassle once you get used to ordering online. In fact (sad as this may sound) you actually start looking forward to making your next order just to see what's on offer/new flavours etc. I tend to do one order per month, with a few boxes of supermarket stuff on hand for when the cats go on food-strike.

I've found that when my cats are on the rubbish stuff (Felix/Whiskas) they go through a tonne of food to keep them full, whereas a small can of Animonda Carny, Grau, Nature's Best or Smilla will do them fine.

Most vets will recommend Hills as the majority of practices are sponsored by this company. It's not a food I'd feed my cats, and it's a rip off for what it actually is. Don't know much about Hi-Life, sorry, but I'm sure someone more knowledgable will come along soon!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Are vets really sponsored by Hills?? I read that this was just a rumour!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i feed my guys a mixture of grau animonda carny and hi-life  none of my cats or my mum in laws cats liked the poultry hi-life seemed to give them upset tummys but all love the fishy ones maybe have hi-life as a starter which you can get from shop and order some online as well its best to give them a variety


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

I originally didn't want to order online..............however now I'm addicted!!! 
I make spread sheets for my next order and look for the offers!
I need to make my next order on the 30th! and Its so sad but I'm well excited lol 
Its like Christmas when that big box arrives haha 

I feed NM and Bozita 

I use to feed Hi life and Sheldon enjoyed it but I found it never kept him as full as NM that's why I decided to change him over to Bozita


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> Are vets really sponsored by Hills?? I read that this was just a rumour!!


Well, let's just say their reps are very active! The Royal Canin reps target vet schools - load of freebies...


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Check out the February Kitty Cat Food Watch thread (link in my sig) which has a table attached displaying prices.

You'll find the brands you probably haven't heard of are good quality wet foods.

Don't worry about ordering online too. I found it strange to begin with but it saves so much hassle and time what with bringing food back from the supermarket. It's not really more expensive than supermarket food anyway. I usually buy about £70 worth which lasts a few months.

You can also check out the stickies at the top of the cat sections of the forum for more information on wet foods.
The latest news is that Smilla isn't as good these days.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys  well what i might do then is try the hilife to start with and see how he gets on (my mums cats have also tried the poultry and not liked it but have liked the fishy one - strange!) and possibly also try the bozita from zooplus.. although is it a good idea to mix foods?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ideally, you want your cats to be able to eat several different brands of food. It stops them getting fussy and it also means you're not b*ggered if one is discontinued.

We rotate 6 brands here at Moggy Towers. I started ordering from Zooplus last June and be warned, it is VERY addictive because you get SUCH a thrill from ordering the different brands & flavours. I too, now have a spreadsheet to monitor what I am getting for them.......


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ideally, you want your cats to be able to eat several different brands of food. It stops them getting fussy and it also means you're not b*ggered if one is discontinued.
> 
> We rotate 6 brands here at Moggy Towers. I started ordering from Zooplus last June and be warned, it is VERY addictive because you get SUCH a thrill from ordering the different brands & flavours. I too, now have a spreadsheet to monitor what I am getting for them.......


wow :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wondering, do you rotate all the brands in order or randomly?

My boys seem to love meat flavours in gravy and fish flavours in jelly


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

We feed our two Grau, amonida carny and smilla as their main rotation. With occasional applaws as a treat and two raw meals a week

I LOVE zoo plus!!! I tend to buy enough for a few months at a time and have dedicated a four drawer chest of drawers to cat food! :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Just wondering, do you rotate all the brands in order or randomly?
> 
> My boys seem to love meat flavours in gravy and fish flavours in jelly


I'm one of the saddos that arranges all the food on the shelves in order when it arrives. Mostly so that I don't have to think about what they need to have at 6.30am.... 

I try to keep both flavours and brands all mixed up so they might get fish smilla, chicken BC & rabbit AC one day, the next it could be Chk bozita, game BC & Lamb smilla and so on. The only time they get the same brand & flavour two meals on the bounce is when they get their Grau because I get the 800g tins. However, the cats LURVE this one SO much, they don't have any issue with this arrangement.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm one of the saddos that arranges all the food on the shelves in order when it arrives.


I do this!! 
I have two clear boxes a small one with the weeks food all in order for his feeds on my kitchen worktop, and then a bigger one with the rest of the months food in order and then in sections for each week of the month lol Once the week is up my small box is empty then I just go to my larger box and pull out the next weeks section in one go and put in right in the smaller box. 
Makes life so much easier!

wow I think I may be a little bit weird lol


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I too, now have a spreadsheet to monitor what I am getting for them.......


I does make placing your order so much easier! and stops me over spending lol if I didn't make one Id end up just buying the whole store lol


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm one of the saddos that arranges all the food on the shelves in order when it arrives. Mostly so that I don't have to think about what they need to have at 6.30am....
> 
> I try to keep both flavours and brands all mixed up so they might get fish smilla, chicken BC & rabbit AC one day, the next it could be Chk bozita, game BC & Lamb smilla and so on. The only time they get the same brand & flavour two meals on the bounce is when they get their Grau because I get the 800g tins. However, the cats LURVE this one SO much, they don't have any issue with this arrangement.


Wow that is top organisation skills!! I could easily do something similar - i have terrible ocd when it comes to organising (10 years working in a supermarket does that to you!) so my 'sorty sences' are tingling at the thought of all the different brands and flavours i could get..
Hmm.. may have to pop onto zooplus & have a nose about 
fab idea about having a backup for food that may get discontinued, that had crossed my mind before but never thought about feeding cats different brands! (have only ever changed brands before if my cats had become ill or gone off the food they were on)
Thankyou so much for the advice


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> I do this!!


Me too! In fact, when I know I'm not the one feeding them in the morning I have the right flavour set out ready the night before so they don't get the wrong one .


----------

